# Does Door Dash mask your number ?



## Dknygly27 (Jul 13, 2018)

My husband did a DD delivery and security would not let him in a gated community . He followed protocol and called and texted the customer and waited for 10 minutes . They have a count down clock and it said after 10 minutes dispose of the food . However 40 minutes later the customer keeps texting and calling him . Any ideas ?


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Dknygly27 said:


> My husband did a DD delivery and security would not let him in a gated community . He followed protocol and called and texted the customer and waited for 10 minutes . They have a count down clock and it said after 10 minutes dispose of the food . However 40 minutes later the customer keeps texting and calling him . Any ideas ?


Doordash has a glitch in their app I've received text from customers hours after the delivery but it won't let you text them back


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Add number to your block list.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ve ordered from DD and driver’s number shows up as a DoorDash affiliated California number I believe. So they mask it

I’m in Chicago


----------



## kenshi322 (Jul 28, 2018)

text him sorry customer but im on another run right now as you only had a 10 minute window to respond, please contact doordash if you want to reimbursed. and block his number and forget about it , he fcked up not you.


----------

